
Misleading Metrics and Covid-19 Data - purplepineapple
https://ckmanalytix.com/misleading-metrics-and-covid-19-dataa-follow-up-to-data-isnt-just-data/
======
cmiles8
There is a lot of misleading analysis and reporting out there for sure.
Sometimes it seems like people are more interesting in publishing findings
than caring to understand what the data really says.

------
cowsattack
The media really needs to get a better grip on the data, not turn it into a
partisan issue.

